# Airstrikes in Vietnam



## v2 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ty's Site - Airstrikes in Vietnam


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2006)

That was interesting.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2006)

sorry man but this is all deje vue .............


----------



## Twitch (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't wanna look at that stuff. I get enough of the video in my head running similar scenarios.


----------

